# THE SWAMP MISTRESS......THE NEW YORK POST GETS IT RIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!



## nononono (Dec 19, 2019)

*BRUTAL HONESTY FOR ONCE !!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2019)

Nancy Pelosi is under fire, but ousting her isn't the answer
					

A debate has unfolded within the Democratic Party about whether the House minority leader needs to step down, Julian Zelizer writes, but the real focus should be on convincing voters why continued Republican control of Congress threatens vital public policies and the institutions of democracy.




					www.cnn.com
				




*Had the Democrats paid attention to " CNN " they wouldn't be in the pickle they *
*are now......They let the Swamp Mistress drive the Swamp Bus over the cliff.
News outlets and Nancy's handlers can blame the squad all they want, but she's
the Big Swamp Mistress Boss....and she owns the bowl of shit they served up.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2019)

They're ignoring the rear view mirror with Comey caving and the rubber stamping FISA court.  At this pace all the lies should start rising to the top in 2020 right before the election.  The smart folks will be made to look like the idiots that they were in 2016.


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*

*Which Rope is hers...............






*


----------

